# Bluescreen nach Mainboardwechsel



## sirDav1d (3. Februar 2010)

Wusste nicht wohin damit ..

Hallo,

ich habe heute bei meinem 2. Windows 7 PC einen Mainboardwechsel vorgenommen. Beim ersten Mal hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert, jedoch bei diesem startet Windows nicht mehr.
Wenn ich normal boote startet Windows beim "Windows wird gestartet"-Bildschirm einfach neu, wenn ich Neustart bei Systemfehler deaktiviere kommt Bluescreen mit 0x0000007B Fehler und beim abgesicherten Modus startet er beim Laden der Datei CLASSPNP.SYS neu.

Da bisher schon einmal Mainboardwechsel bei einem Windows 7 geklappt hat, muss das ja auch irgendwie klappen.

Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung, was das sein könnte?

Danke


----------



## Athlone (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo sirDav1d.

Im Allgemeinen ist es kein Wunder, dass Windows nach einem Wechsel des Mainboards ein Bluescreen bringt. Schließlich ist das Mainboard sozusagen das Nervensystem des Computers.
Wundern tut es mich eher, dass es beim 1. PC funktioniert hat. 
Hast du beim 1. PC evtl. das identische Mainboard wieder eingebaut, oder zumindest vom gleichen Hersteller? Und beim 2. dann z.B. von MSI auf Asus gewcheselt?
Da kommt es dann natürlich zu Treiberproblemen.

Einzige Möglichkeit (wenn du nicht komplett neu installieren möchtest) sehe ich darin, die Win7-DVD einzulegen und das System mal reparieren zu lassen (unter umständen auch ein paar Mal hintereinander). Dass das allerdings von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird, kann ich dir nicht versprechen.

Best practice wäre in dem Fall eine Neuinstallation von Windows.

Hoffe, das mit der Reperatur tut seinen Dienst.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Athlone


----------



## Insidious (3. Februar 2010)

Hatten die beiden Boards den gleichen Chipsatz oder einen unterschiedlichen?


----------



## stromer007 (4. Februar 2010)

Erstmal hier das "How To" durchlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-brett-tauschen-ohne-win-neuinstallieren.html
Auch hier ist es gut erklärt: [XP] Mainboard-Tausch ohne Neuinstallation (Beitrag 1, manche Schritte / Treiber sind bei Win7 anders oder nicht vorhanden)

Das hier könnte auch hilfreich sein (ist aber für XP) :: DennisNeuhaeuser.de | HowTo: Win2000/XP: 'STOP: 0x7B'-Fehler nach Mainboard-Tausch ::

*Mache vor allen Aktionen auf jeden Fall ein Backup mit dem alten Board.*

Wenn das Board den *gleichen Chipsatz* (*Northbridge* z.B. P45 *und* *Southbridge* z.B. ICH10) hat, dann könnte es auch ohne Bluescreens klappen. Der Hersteller ist eigentlich relativ egal.

Ich habe selbst mal ein Windows-XP von einem MSI-Board mit P965 auf ein Asus mit P45 übertragen.

Da ich beim neuen Board den SATA-Modus auf "AHCI" und beim alten Board aber "IDE" eingestellt hatte, waren das Resultat auch Neustarts und Bluescreens ohne erfolgreichen Systemstart. Nachdem ich das umgestellt hatte (und auch sonst alles wie im "How To" gemacht hatte) startete Windows, installierte einige Treiber neu und lief schließlich sauer und stabil seitdem.

*Schreibe mal, um welche Boards es sich genau handelt.* Wenn es geklappt hat wäre eine Erfolgsmeldung schön.


----------



## heinzrolf (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle,

will von einem Asus M4A785TD-v-evo  auf das MSI 785G-E53 wechseln mit meinem BS WinXP Pro.

Beide Boards benutzen AMD Chipsätze. Ich glaube, es sind sogar die gleichen Treiber.

Hat schon mal jemand diese Bretter gewechselt.

Wenn der Wechsel gelingt, muss ich dann sofort alle ASUS Treiber deinstallieren oder erst alle MSI Treiber installieren und dann Asus deinstallieren???

Danke für Eure Tipps.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Mai 2010)

@heinzrolf: Nach dem Wechsel im abgesicherten Modus starten und die Motherboardtreiber (Chipsatz -auch wenn es möglicherweise der Gleiche ist-, Lan, Sound) deinstallieren. Hilfreich kann auch der Einsatz von DriverSweeper sein, mit dem du im abgesicherten Modus einige Treiber restlos entfernen kannst.
Danach neu starten und die aktuellsten Treiber des neuen Motherboards installieren.

@sirDav1d: Bei Windows 7 klappt das grundsätzlich auch ohne großartige Deinstallierungs-Sessions. Meißt kann die Arbeit nach dem 2. oder 3. Neustart mit Online-Update fortgesetzt werden. Bei der vorliegenden Fehlermeldung liegt vermutlich jedoch ein Ressourcenkonflikt vor, der sich nicht so einfach beseitigen lässt.
Versuche die Reparatur, wie Athlone sie bereits vorschlägt. Hilft das nichts, empfehle ich eine Neuinstallation von Win7. Das geht schneller, als dem Problem weiter nachzugehen.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Mai 2010)

Wichtig ist, dass man bei einem bereits installierten Windows den ACPI-Modus nicht wechseln darf. Wenn bei deinem alten Board die SATA-Platten auf IDE-Emulation standen, müssen die weiter so stehen bleiben.


----------

